# How much golf



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

I was wondering what the concensus is on how much golf is enough in a week? I am sure a lot will say 7 rounds or more,but i find after 3 days in a row i start to play a little worse and the motivation is a little harder. I am retiring on april 5th and currently burning up holidays with the course opening in 4 days. Now thats proper planning! I figure on playing 4 or 5 days a week. What do the rest of you find works for you?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I am retired, and have been since 2007. I find that I am limited by the amount I play/practice each day, as opposed to how many rounds per week. I have no problem skipping a day in between rounds. I can even go 3 consecutive rounds, with just a little game fall off after the 48th-50th hole. In a day's play, my game starts going down hill after 45 holes, or maybe 150 full swings. 

Now all of these numbers depend on a few other things. Most of my rounds are walking rounds. Since I am walking, the course terrain comes into play. If it's a hilly course, I run out of juice faster than if it were a flat land course. When walking I find I play my best when skipping a day in between rounds. That said, I have walked 5 consecutive, daily rounds on quite a few occasions. 3 or 4 times a year I play in 72 hole tournaments, which requires walking. Probably 7 miles is my daily walking range limit.

When I do walk, most of the time I do not carry my bag. I have a 3 wheel trolley to handle that extra 35+/- pounds. I do own a carry bag, but I never carry it with 14 clubs in it. More like 8 or 9.

Another personal issue is I tend to play/walk faster than most people. I don't really mind slow play, as I figure it is just part of the game. I just tend to play faster than most people. 

If I am riding, I can play pretty well on a continuous, daily basis. There are some courses I frequent where I have to ride, but I am tuckered out after the 18th due to the lay out of the course. There's a course in Mesquite Nevada that comes to mind, that has raised tee boxes, of which some are 50-60+ feet above the cart path. All of the above regimen covers my game from the physical side. 

Mentally speaking, it just depends on what other things I have going on. I do know I get complacent (bored) with the game every so often, and need to stay away for a few days to rejuvenate the competitive juices. Sometimes little things creep into my swing, where it seems time away from my bag is the only helpful answer. 

I do own quite a bit of fishing, and hiking equipment that I want to make time for.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

With my life at the moment if I get a round every week I'm happy. There just to many things that get in the way of GOLF!


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm retiring next year and I'm hoping for 2 or 3 rounds a week if my bank account can afford it.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Since I started playing again in November, I've been averaging about 3 rounds per week. This week being the exception, I've been gone the last few days and it's suppose to rain lateer in the week.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Forget the financial aspect of it for a moment. Let's say you could afford to play every day if you wanted to. 

I think the question is, would you want to? I have other things besides golf that I like to do and they consume me nearly as much as golf sometimes. Maybe that's a luxury to me because I have year round sunshine and those of you who suffer through a real winter might grab at all the golf you could during summer. I certainly understand that.

Personally, my next question would be, could I get back in shape to play more than a couple days in a row in the first place. When my cousin visited me recently, I played a couple days in a row and the idea of playing the third day in a row wasn't pleasant, even though we were supposed to play a fabulous course near Ft. Lauderdale. There wasn't enough ibuprofen in the world to loosen up these old bones. I was so achy and sore from the exertion of swinging and fighting the wind the previous two days that I simply needed a day off. Needless to say, being out of physical shape is a personal problem I have to work on.

I think if I was really retired and money was no object, I'd still only play about 3 times a week at the most. I might practice some in between, maybe hang around the club if it was a comfortable group of people there... hard to say because I have no clubhouse of consequence at any of the places where I currently play. I just don't think I would want to play 7 days a week.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

This is my 4th year of retirement. I don't have any desire to play every day. I play about 3 times a week on average. Sometimes I'd like to play more, but I still have a few other responsibilities. My wife still works, and there would be little peace in the house if I did nothing but play golf all day. I'm the cook and housekeeper (better cook than maid, but I try), so I have to make some effort at both. I also work part time as a starter at my home course to support my golf habit, so that too cuts into my playing time. I'm also a volunteer rules official for the Colorado Golf Association.

With all that, I generally manage to play about as much as I want to.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a fun game and we are all basically saying the same thing 3 time a week other wise like Dennis states we're all going to be using more pain reliever. I too have other interests. I just don't know yet what retirement is like.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Same boat here, I'm hopping on my bike tomorrow instead of playing. I could do either, but its suppose to be 73 and I just finished the 35K service on my bike and she's shinin' nice. I'll post up some pictures from the road in the off topic area. I played today and didn't keep score, I had fun, but wasnt playing well. Sunday is looking like my next round right now, got some weather issues and some yard work issues to address before I can play again...


----------



## archiebrown (Aug 12, 2010)

Golf is my passion so I usually played two or three rounds a week. Sometimes my family and I would plan this California golf vacation two to three times a month for everyone to unwind and enjoy.


----------



## old zeke (Dec 14, 2007)

Since my season is done due to foot surgery I thought I would do an update. I found that four days a week was ideal. It kept my swing in a groove and i didn't get tired or sore from the game.I had a few stretches where I played 6 to 8 days straight due to obligations[men's league, seniors league,weekend with buddies who still work and tournements] and by the end of those i was ready for 3 or 4 days off.But i can definitely say now that the wrong amount is zero which is what i am looking at till April. On the positive side I have put together 4 shafts for my nickent driver so far.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Bummer for you.... I'm looking at hernia surgery, but I'm putting it off until after Thanksgiving. Hopefully by then the weather will make it seem less like self deprivation. :dunno:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

good luck with both your surgeries. Glad to hear you had a good seaon Zeke.


----------



## kilgore011101 (Sep 23, 2010)

I Play Every Monday, Tuesday and Thursday, seems to be the perfect schedule, I never hit that third day in a row and get the pain from it, I get one day off then Thursday tends to be my best round of the week every week.
I steer clear of weekend golf because around here its $20-30 more per round then I get a 3 day brake and the cycle begins again!
Its really a perfect schedule


----------

